# Water dropping fast on Clarkhill



## lincolnton1019 (Nov 12, 2014)

Went out looking at my duck spots yesterday. The water on the lake is dropping fast. They are really pulling it out. Went over fishing creek bridge and toward the back of the creek is bone dry. Sucks cause the spots that do have water now may not have water by opening morning.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2014)

Less water=easier to find ducks


----------



## welderguy (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey Lincolnton.I like your tactics.Try to get everybody bummed out so they wont crowd your spot.Pretty slick for a newby.But Ole stringmusic and me, we aint fooled are we String?


----------



## lincolnton1019 (Nov 12, 2014)

LOL I hope your not driving very far to hunt. Better make a drive up here before opening morning and look at your spot cause I promise you im not jerking your chain. They building a new bridge on hwy 47. I don't know if that has something to do with the water being pulled or not, all I can say Is come see for yourself. I have lurked this forum since it started and have duck hunted all my life. Newly registered but not a newby to duck hunting. Thanks


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 12, 2014)

The lake dropping is way better for duck hunting. I don't mess with it much any more up there but the less water up in the trees and creeks the more the grass and ducks are exposed. When it gets real low it even makes some folks stay home in fear of tearing up the boat etc. The water level is dropping because they are getting ready to rebuild little river bridge. When it gets 15-20 feet low it will get right!!


----------



## lincolnton1019 (Nov 12, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> The lake dropping is way better for duck hunting. I don't mess with it much any more up there but the less water up in the trees and creeks the more the grass and ducks are exposed. When it gets real low it even makes some folks stay home in fear of tearing up the boat etc. The water level is dropping because they are getting ready to rebuild little river bridge. When it gets 15-20 feet low it will get right!!



Did you really just say that out loud!!! LOL your exacley right though. I was just going to let everyone know the water was dropping. I wasn't going to say that much.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh.nice second effort. Still not working.We are gonna be crawlin all over your spot like fleas on a boykins butt.oh and the part about the bridge was a nice touch too.


----------



## lincolnton1019 (Nov 12, 2014)

They really are building a new bridge as nelson said. Its the big bridge going over little river. LOL You cant blame a guy for trying. Its all in fun. I knew some of you would catch on. Just didn't think I would get called out so fast. LOL


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 12, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> The lake dropping is way better for duck hunting. I don't mess with it much any more up there but the less water up in the trees and creeks the more the grass and ducks are exposed. When it gets real low it even makes some folks stay home in fear of tearing up the boat etc. The water level is dropping because they are getting ready to rebuild little river bridge. When it gets 15-20 feet low it will get right!!


May now a days . The year they brought it back up after it was dry in 86/87. The lake was high and the mallards were back in the trees in the back of fishing creck I killed 47 mallard that year and the limit was 3  greenheads a day. I ate allot of BBQ duck that year.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 12, 2014)

I think your plan may have backfired a little.
Glad I dont hunt there.


----------



## lincolnton1019 (Nov 12, 2014)

Na it didn't back fire. I hunt private property mostly. I do have a couple small beaver ponds on public land that I hunt, but if no one has found them by now then nobody will. If I depended on the lake for hunting I would never leak a word of it.


----------



## Hunteradams (Nov 12, 2014)

So you figure since you don't hunt it you would just give out info about someone  else's place. That place is over run with people as it is but this thread will probably not impact that at all, neither more or less people. Just common curtesy to leave names of places out. It's a nice jester to let people know about the water dropping. But let them figure it out on their own. If they go flying around in the dark and put a hole in their boat from rock shoals or stumps too bad should be smarter and research where they are going before hand.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 12, 2014)

^that


----------



## welderguy (Nov 12, 2014)

I agree totally with what hunteradams said. (except for the "jester?" part.and I think weve already eatablished its "whole" in the boat.
And Joel is right on with what he said also "^^that".


----------



## lincolnton1019 (Nov 12, 2014)

I wasn't saying fishing creek is a good duck spot. May be but I don't know. Like I said I don't hunt the lake. I was just judging the water level while going over fishing creek bridge. Never said it was one of my holes or anyone elses. I personally have never hunted fishing creek.


----------



## Hunteradams (Nov 12, 2014)

If it was good for ducks, it would be called duck creek not fishing creek.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> If it was good for ducks, it would be called duck creek not fishing creek.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 12, 2014)

I love hunting that lake... When it's good, it's good... When it ain't, well you know how that goes...


----------



## The Fever (Nov 12, 2014)

lincolnton1019 said:


> Went out looking at my duck spots yesterday. The water on the lake is dropping fast. They are really pulling it out. Went over fishing creek bridge and toward the back of the creek is bone dry. Sucks cause the spots that do have water now may not have water by opening morning.



"I wasn't saying fishing creek is a good duck spot. May be but I don't know. Like I said I don't hunt the lake. I was just judging the water level while going over fishing creek bridge. Never said it was one of my holes or anyone elses. I personally have never hunted fishing creek."


lol


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2014)

welderguy said:


> I agree totally with what hunteradams said. (except for the "jester?" part.and I think weve already eatablished its "whole" in the boat.
> And Joel is right on with what he said also "^^that".



Who's Joel?


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 12, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> Who's Joel?



Whos JESTER?


----------



## bander_TC50 (Nov 12, 2014)

lake is low because we havent had a good rain in a month or better. plus they are pumping water out of the lake with all four pump units at russel this year. (first time that has ever happend). sence we are in drought condition 1 now the outflows have droped some for clarks hill but if we dont see rain the lake will continue to drop quickly. its only 6 or 7 feet low right now.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Whos JESTER?



He gone.  Just wondering how welderguy knows joel's name when joel don't know him


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 12, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Whos JESTER?




you don't remember Jester from top gun?......goose and maverick took him out.....but they were below the flight deck so it doesn't count


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 12, 2014)

The interweb is a powerful monster, You know that.


----------



## fowl player (Nov 13, 2014)

welderguy said:


> I agree totally with what hunteradams said. (except for the "jester?" part.and I think weve already eatablished its "whole" in the boat.
> And Joel is right on with what he said also "^^that".



one grammatical error and forever a mockery in the gon waterfowl forum lol


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 13, 2014)

Correcting some one can get you in trouble.
it is the intent of the Forum to provide an atmosphere where every member, regardless of age, nationality, race, creed, religion, political persuasion, sex, or level of education, shall be treated with the respect due them. This concept will be enforced with vigor.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 14, 2014)

This thread is seriously deficient.  There should be included good gps coordinates and the closest public ramp.  Please correct this deficiency before the 22nd.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 15, 2014)

lincolnton1019 said:


> Went out looking at my duck spots yesterday. The water on the lake is dropping fast. They are really pulling it out. Went over fishing creek bridge and toward the back of the creek is bone dry. Sucks cause the spots that do have water now may not have water by opening morning.





You all have missed it...... He was riding around looking for ducks in his truck!!!


----------



## lincolnton1019 (Nov 17, 2014)

jay sullivent said:


> You all have missed it...... He was riding around looking for ducks in his truck!!!



Im glad someone got it. Key words are going over fishing creek bridge. I was headed toward Elbert county going down HWY 79 in Lincolnton and went over the bridge. WOW!!!


----------



## lincolnton1019 (Nov 17, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> This thread is seriously deficient.  There should be included good gps coordinates and the closest public ramp.  Please correct this deficiency before the 22nd.  Thanks in advance.
> Closest ramp is fishing creek boat ramp located behind the old fishing creek store. Put in go to the right and go to the second cove on your right. Go to the back of the cove and there is a spot of flooded timber. You will know it when you see it. Good many ducks in there every year. You can hunt from land or boat. Lots of oak trees flooded. Should be good. Anyone else need a spot to go Saturday morning?


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 17, 2014)

I hunt the lake, and like it when the water is low.  the lower the better.


----------



## lincolnton1019 (Nov 17, 2014)

Well the lower the water the less places there are for them to be. Lot easier finding them. I try to hunt private as much as i can.


----------



## wray912 (Nov 17, 2014)

lincolnton1019 said:


> MudDucker said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is seriously deficient.  There should be included good gps coordinates and the closest public ramp.  Please correct this deficiency before the 22nd.  Thanks in advance.
> ...


----------

